# Peptides ? The Next Frontier in Hypertrophy



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I have to admit, I was one of the last to jump on the Peptides bandwagon. I just wasn’t impressed by the results people had been talking about over the last few years. Sure, the guys in the IFBB have been getting bigger and bigger as the years have been going by, as have NPC [...]

*Read More...*


----------

